
70% of Homes Sold in China This Year Are Second or Third Homes - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/nearly-a-quarter-of-all-homes-in-china-are-vacant/
======
olooney
When does this come crashing down, and what gets dragged down with it?

~~~
downrightmike
When the government stops giving loans to the cement/steel and other
industries that it is propping up. Many of factories take out loans just to
pay interest so they can stay open.. They are building neighborhoods where no
one lives and it is in large part to use some of their industrial output.

